# 2004 Nissan Sentra 180GT



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

They (Dealer) call it a Sentra but when I checked the body code in the engine plate, it read "N16" it's a Pulsar


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

It's just about the same as the B15... only difference is the panelling.

You thinking of getting one, Dax?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

QG18DE powered N16 with a sentra badge heh

that rear end is, well, ugly. but the front is nice. Needs a drop and nice wheels and BAM, nice car!


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

i'm sorry but its ugly


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

niky said:


> It's just about the same as the B15... only difference is the panelling.
> 
> You thinking of getting one, Dax?


Actually, of all the products launched by Nissan here, this one's gotta be the worst..i mean unlike the previous Sentras, this one doesnt have a VCD player and monitor plus the speakerphone. Well Nik, if i had the choice id stick with my B14 rather than get this overpriced one...but im considering the Mazda 3 2.0 though


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I was thinking about the Mazda 3, too, but went for the Lynx when I realized that they weren't going to bring in a manual transmission (well, not anytime soon...).

One under-rated 2.0 is the Civic 2.0... it's faaaaaaaaast.


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

looks like a goofy version of my car...


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Test drove a mazda 3. There peppy little cars. i dont really like the "cardbord" interior, but, bang for the buck, its any college/young adults dream! As for the Pulsentra..........I cant really say that i dont like it, i mean, i apprieciate anyones attempt at automotive innovation. But had i ben given a choice of that or a Brand new B13 SE-R, id have to say that id pick the b13!


----------

